# Ishizuka Sensei



## Vonbek (Aug 2, 2007)

Misses and Misters,

First of all I'd like to apologize for bringing what is certainly a political question in here.

In a report of japan training from a french person, I can read some kind of underlying non-argumented dissing of Ishizuka Sensei.

The question I ask: is Ishizuka sensei badly perceived in Japan, and most of all: why?

If I ask this question here it's beacause Ishizuka Sensei is the teacher of my teacher (and my teacher is on holy days far away).  And in France  political affairs are so overwhelming that i can't  be sure  of having an good (true) answer.

Thank you.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 2, 2007)

You'd probably get a more informed response over on Kutaki.org

Nothing against the folks here, but anyways...


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 2, 2007)

Posting on kutaki was my first choice, but the overtouchyness of some (nothing personnal) and the political nature of my question prevented me to do so.


----------



## benkyoka (Aug 2, 2007)

The Bujinkan politics are alive and well in Japan!  It is quite natural for people not to get along all the time, the same holds true for relations between the higher-ups in any organization, including the Bujinkan.

Did this French person do any training with Ishizuka sensei, or is he just repeating what he picked up somewhere?  Everyone is entitled to their opinions or the opinions they wish to inherit from people they want to be closer to...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 2, 2007)

Vonbek said:


> Misses and Misters,
> 
> First of all I'd like to apologize for bringing what is certainly a political question in here.
> 
> ...


 
I think you should probably wait for your teacher to come home and then you can discuss it with him.


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think you should probably wait for your teacher to come home and then you can discuss it with him.



Agree 100% with Brian!  Plus, who really knows the validity of information you get over the internet, sure I would trust plenty of people here at MT, but your own Instructor would be the surest and best bet.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 2, 2007)

If your teacher is whom I think he is, you have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 3, 2007)

What? Does he train with Arnaud Cousergue?


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 3, 2007)

@ Nimravus, my teacher isn't the a famous student of Ishizuka Sensei. This student introduced him, but nothing else.

@ Bydand, the weather is so ugly in my beautifull country, so full of cheese and  children quarells that I prefer get the info and make a long work of reflexion. Now for me, it's a kind of second nature.


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 3, 2007)

Right, my heart and my brain (and a little bit of google) told me that the case of Ishizuka Sensei is something recurring in the Bujinkan. So I decided to stop searching and trust the word of many. It's a good teacher and Basta. 

Accept my apologies for the noise.

Sincerely


----------



## benkyoka (Aug 3, 2007)

Vonbek said:


> Right, my heart and my brain (and a little bit of google) told me that the case of Ishizuka Sensei is something recurring in the Bujinkan. So I decided to stop searching and trust the word of many. It's a good teacher and Basta.
> 
> Accept my apologies for the noise.
> 
> Sincerely



Not quite following you.  Are you saying that you are making a decision or deciding your viewpoint based on what you have been reading on the internet?  You say you are going to trust the word of many, but what if it's mostly a few people saying things many, many times.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 3, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> What? Does he train with Arnaud Cousergue?


 
Not whom I'm referring to.

The one I had in mind is the one person in the world who makes a living out of practicing - not teaching - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 3, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Not whom I'm referring to.
> 
> The one I had in mind is the one person in the world who makes a living out of practicing - not teaching - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.



How cryptic.


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 3, 2007)

I tried to say that my teacher and many people i've met are telling that Ishizuka Sensei is a great teacher, and it's enough for me.
What's bugging me is the fact that its very difficult to trust someone in France.


----------



## stephen (Aug 3, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Not whom I'm referring to.
> 
> The one I had in mind is the one person in the world who makes a living out of practicing - not teaching - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.




Who is the one person in the world who makes a living out of practicing - not teaching - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 3, 2007)

Vonbek said:


> What's bugging me is the fact that its very difficult to trust someone in France.



Huh, I thought that was just some obscure American concept.


Just Kidding!   ^_^


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 5, 2007)

Vonbek said:


> What's bugging me is the fact that its very difficult to trust someone in France.



That sounds very odd to me   ( /me hopes that he doesnt step on a live landmine now... )


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 5, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> That sounds very odd to me



And it's even more odd for me. The Bujinkan in France is torn between factions who want the power over maybe 800 people. It's ridiculous, but also a shame for so called "Men of example". Oops I think I stepped on a landmine :uhyeah:.


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like the ongoing situations in Germany and Italy...
Woops ; another landmine...


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 5, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> Sounds to me like the ongoing situations in Germany and Italy...
> Woops ; another landmine...


Ain't the politics surrounding martial arts fun...

Why can't everyone just TRAIN?


----------



## Vonbek (Aug 6, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Ain't the politics surrounding martial arts fun...
> 
> Why can't everyone just TRAIN?



Because the size of Ego grows with the rank?


----------



## stephen (Aug 6, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Ain't the politics surrounding martial arts fun...
> 
> Why can't everyone just TRAIN?



Seems to be one of the great things about the Bujinkan, if you don't like the policital situation, just opt out. You can always (as you should be doing anyway) go to Japan and skip the intermediaries. 

With no rigid hierarchies there's no need to train under anyone you don't agree with.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 6, 2007)

stephen said:


> With no rigid hierarchies there's no need to train under anyone you don't agree with.


 
Except for the times when there's no one else to go to.


----------



## stephen (Aug 6, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Except for the times when there's no one else to go to.



So the rest of the unquoted portion had to do with going to Japan.

To pre-empt the next post:

In the case where you don't like the people around and you can't afford to go to Japan (or somewhere between there and where you are): Maybe you could spend that time improving your situation to make that a possibility in the future. If THAT's not possible, well, I may want to be an astronaut, but...


----------



## Bujingodai (Aug 6, 2007)

Accomplished alot in this thread, no?


----------

